
Study: Are Election 2020 Poll Respondents Honest About Their Vote? - johntfella
https://www.cloudresearch.com/resources/blog/election-2020-poll-respondent-honesty/
======
verdverm
Preference Falsification is a scientific term for such behavior
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preference_falsification](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preference_falsification)

------
smt88
tl;dr People distrust anonymous phone callers.

A better study would involve saying you're from a real pollster, which of
course would be unethical.

Or you could just compare polls to ballot counts[1] and look at the body of
political science research in this area that shows that shy Trump voters are
rare.

1\. [https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/07/theres-still-no-
evid...](https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/07/theres-still-no-evidence-
trump-voters-are-particularly-shy.html)

